# Ghetto tool post grinder :)



## Janderso (Apr 11, 2022)

I saw something similar on Pinterist.
I used some scrap and put this together.
It’s rock solid in the holder. There are flats on the front of the air tool and I put a second 10mm 1.50 dog point. Much more robust than a Dremel.
The air tool has 27,000 RPM.
I just need to find some 1/4” arbor stones to test it out.
Total expense, $30. Much better than the >$500 alternatives.


----------



## Arcstar* (Apr 11, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I saw something similar on Pinterist.
> I used some scrap and put this together.
> It’s rock solid in the holder. There are flats on the front of the air tool and I put a second 10mm 1.50 dog point. Much more robust than a Dremel.
> The air tool has 27,000 RPM.
> ...


Very Cool!


----------



## Provincial (Apr 11, 2022)

I made a similar one by boring out a piece of pipe and welding a piece of key stock to it for clamping in the tool holder.  The last thing I did with it was cutting a couple of Brigg & Stratton wrist pins shorter by using a cutoff wheel on an arbor.  &*^#)(*$& Briggs changed the wrist pin length when they redesigned the pistons and then didn't include them with replacement pistons.  Then they did not release a part number for the new wrist pin, instead listing the old, too long, pin as proper for the new piston.

The cutoff wheel sliced that hardened pin like a hot knife through butter!

The diamond point dressing fixture was more complicated than the adapter.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 12, 2022)

Provincial said:


> I made a similar one by boring out a piece of pipe and welding a piece of key stock to it for clamping in the tool holder.  The last thing I did with it was cutting a couple of Brigg & Stratton wrist pins shorter by using a cutoff wheel on an arbor.  &*^#)(*$& Briggs changed the wrist pin length when they redesigned the pistons and then didn't include them with replacement pistons.  Then they did not release a part number for the new wrist pin, instead listing the old, too long, pin as proper for the new piston.
> 
> The cutoff wheel sliced that hardened pin like a hot knife through butter!
> 
> The diamond point dressing fixture was more complicated than the adapter.


I was wondering how I was going to dress the stone?
Just pocked up a set at Home Depot. I have two coming from Dumore as well.


----------



## Provincial (Apr 12, 2022)

I bought a 3/8" diamond point and fabbed up a holder.  It is used on an Atlas lathe, so the flat ways made it easy to mount to the ways.  One key point is that the point needs to mount at an angle in order to limit the chance of knocking the diamond off its mount.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 12, 2022)

Provincial said:


> I bought a 3/8" diamond point and fabbed up a holder.  It is used on an Atlas lathe, so the flat ways made it easy to mount to the ways.  One key point is that the point needs to mount at an angle in order to limit the chance of knocking the diamond off its mount.


Love to see a pic


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 12, 2022)

I might add, that you can stick a piece of velcro around the lever to keep it on. Use a cheap ball valve to turn it on and off so as not to introduce your weight and affect the grinder.

I wouldn't call it ghetto, it's a decent solution.
BTW you can true your stone by putting a diamond in your chuck and running the grinder. Don't spin the chuck.
DOOOOOOOO cover your ways where ever possible.   If you can keep a vac sucking up what you can while running.

I find my tool post grinder to be invaluable when I need it. But I don't need it often. I thought I would need it more than I do.
Had I known, I probably would have gone down the road you did.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 12, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> BTW you can true your stone by putting a diamond in your chuck and running the grinder


That's what I did. Boy, Those Home Depot stones are garbage.
Waiting for the Dumore package.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 12, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I might add, that you can stick a piece of velcro around the lever to keep it on. Use a cheap ball valve to turn it on and off so as not to introduce your weight and affect the grinder.
> 
> I wouldn't call it ghetto, it's a decent solution.
> BTW you can true your stone by putting a diamond in your chuck and running the grinder. Don't spin the chuck.
> ...


Yeah,
I don't like the grit at all. I had all the ways covered but still. I won't use this unless I need to 
The surface grinder will get the bulk of the business.


----------



## jbaccell (Apr 13, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Yeah,
> I don't like the grit at all. I had all the ways covered but still. I won't use this unless I need to
> The surface grinder will get the bulk of the business.


I used a HF extended nose die grinder and made a bracket to mount it to my toolpost.  I needed to grind the jaws on my 6-jaw chuck and the setup which was far more ghetto  than yours worked great.  I did not think of using a piece of velcro for holding down the lever.  I used a nylon wire tie that I slid on and off, it got the job done.  Your set up is well done and quite far from ghetto.


----------



## gard (Apr 13, 2022)

I have done something along those lines in the past using a 4 1/2 inch angle grinder using the handle mounting holes on both sides and also the Dremel route. They both served the purpose at the time but not seen a lot of use since. The electric or air die grinder seems like a good idea.


----------



## Todd3138 (Apr 13, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I saw something similar on Pinterist.
> I used some scrap and put this together.
> It’s rock solid in the holder. There are flats on the front of the air tool and I put a second 10mm 1.50 dog point. Much more robust than a Dremel.
> The air tool has 27,000 RPM.
> ...


 Cool idea.  Being new to running a lathe and mill, what is an idea of different applications for this rig?  I can guess at some uses, but I imagine you had something specific in mind when you made this.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 13, 2022)

Todd3138 said:


> Cool idea.  Being new to running a lathe and mill, what is an idea of different applications for this rig?  I can guess at some uses, but I imagine you had something specific in mind when you made this.


If you turn a taper in the lathe you can then put a ground finish (example)


----------



## Todd3138 (Apr 13, 2022)

Janderso said:


> If you turn a taper in the lathe you can then put a ground finish (example)


Gotcha.  I'm planning to try making a cone mandrel to use on my blacksmithing anvil and thought to turn it on the lathe.  A grinder set up like this would be a nice way to put a clean finish on it.  Thanks for sharing that info!


----------



## OCJohn (Apr 13, 2022)

Never occurred to me to use an air grinder. HF sells them so cheap they're like disposable razors.

Nuthin' ghetto about that mount, Jeff. Looks great.


----------



## jakes_66 (Apr 13, 2022)

Agreed, that's no ghetto mount.  Looks it's well suited for a small lathe.


----------



## Provincial (Apr 15, 2022)

Provincial said:


> I bought a 3/8" diamond point and fabbed up a holder.  It is used on an Atlas lathe, so the flat ways made it easy to mount to the ways.  One key point is that the point needs to mount at an angle in order to limit the chance of knocking the diamond off its mount.


Here are some photos.  The center bolt is welded to the clamp so it won't turn.  I turned down most of the diamond mounting shaft to keep the design more compact.  The center column is way overkill, and quite heavy, but it was quick and easy.  The slotted arm is much longer than needed.

The last photo shows the adapter for the grinder.  I put the clamp screws through the key stock mount.  I use an O-ring to clamp the air valve of the grinder.


----------

